# lets see your beetle!!



## Mk4VDub_04 (Jan 25, 2005)

iam new to this i would like to see some pics of your rides and your name My name is sara and my boyfrined is daniel he drive the jetta here is my car hope u like


----------



## Mosh Pit King (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

Lots of 'em here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=860011


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

Nice S http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Interesting choice of color for the brake clipers







I like.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (neuo)*

EDIT: New pics on pg.3


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 11:02 AM 4-28-2005_


----------



## Kaneda13 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

this is before i put my new front end cover on:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1867385


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Kaneda13)*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (DarthVader)*

this is what it was... But do to a drunk driver, it is now in the shop, and hopefully will have a whole new look when it gets out of the shop. My name is Josh by the way.


----------



## izia (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mikes72sb)*

love those rims, what kind are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

My Beetle as of 3/13/05









Much more to come, so please be patient
Jeff











_Modified by [email protected] at 10:06 AM 4-18-2005_


----------



## Garbus (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! ([email protected])*

My first post here... pic of my Bug from London
http://muchos.co.uk/members/GARBUS/garbus.JPG


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! ([email protected])*









Hi my name is Bash


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (FastAndFurious)*

well here's my very stock S
































And my little boy helping clear off snow








And a little game of hide the beetle


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

pic from sunday:
a little hard to see my bug, but thats all i have right now.


----------



## Mk4VDub_04 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (water&air)*








i like this pic it palying pekabo


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*


----------



## VRIL I (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

















































Modes: Enkei RS-7/BFG's 225/45/17's, H&R Sport Springs, Bilstein Sport Shocks/Struts, MagnaFlow Stainless Steel CatBack, Neuspeed 28mm Sway Bar and P-Flow Intake, Removed Snowbox and added 3" air hose from grill to intake, Upsolute Chip, Blue Igniter Plug Wires, Bosch Platinum+4's, Mobil 1 Synthetic, VW Race Line shifter/boot, TT Pedals, NB Monster matts, NB leather Bra... 


_Modified by VRIL I at 3:57 PM 4-16-2005_


----------



## Kaneda13 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (VRIL I)*

Cut the grass, and wash'ed/wax/tire bright/etc...etc...


----------



## TurboS-N-It (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Kaneda13)*


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (TurboS-N-It)*

My baby...








-Paul


----------



## Mojobluz (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (BugBoy4Life)*


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mojobluz)*

Mine...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (BigBlockBug)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








is it me or does it look like its lower in the back then in the front?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My Beetle as of 3/13/05









Much more to come, so please be patient
Jeff









As i said there is more to come!
My Beetle as of 3/16/05









Please stay tuned for my stuff!
Jeff








_Modified by [email protected] at 10:06 AM 4-18-2005_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! ([email protected])*

that was quick


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (bugasm99)*

Its all stock, trust me
















.
.
.
Oh wait, here is the full truely stock picture


















_Modified by BlueSleeper at 8:24 AM 4-18-2005_


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VDub_04* »_i like this pic it palying pekabo

Thanks, thats kinda what I thought too, just wish it wasn't so blury (wasn't using a tripod)
Just found a pic from Auto X event yesterday. Got 3rd place in G Stock







.
(link to pic as it is kinda big)
http://usera.imagecave.com/rxr_eclipse/new099.jpg


_Modified by neuo at 10:58 AM 4-18-2005_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (BlueSleeper)*

Bluesleeper~ I know what your running from the tranny on isnt stock, but what is propelling it? Are you still running the 1.8T or is there even more than meets the eye?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mojobluz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mojobluz* »_

































Is that the DriverGear/Remus exhaust??


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Mine...










































You're car is to die for!!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (TurboS-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboS-N-It* »_
















Cute girl, car looks familiar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-Bo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

Hi, I'm Jason. This is my 98 2.0L with 117,000 miles. Still runs great!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (J-Bo)*

here's my terd:


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (J-Bo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Bo* »_Hi, I'm Jason. This is my 98 2.0L with 117,000 miles. Still runs great!


Dude, I love the car, but there are better options for your tail lights, please. Friends dont let friends drive with altezzas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (BlueSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSleeper* »_Its all stock, trust me


















You sly dog


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Lorem)*

keep um going


----------



## 03GLS MiamiStyle (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*








Tel me what ya think


----------



## 03GLS MiamiStyle (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*








This is my project tell me what you all think


----------



## lutterfer (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

Here's mine, i have done some modificatins lately but no pics yet... i will pst them later showing new interior with carbon fiber, front spliters, 3 gauge pod and double exhaust. 
As of yesterday i am working on the audi TT shifter which will hopefully will be done today (friday) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by lutterfer at 8:23 AM 4-22-2005_


_Modified by lutterfer at 8:25 AM 4-22-2005_


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (DarthVader)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthVader* »_










Old look above, new look below:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My Beetle as of 3/13/05









Much more to come, so please be patient
Jeff









As i said there is more to come!
My Beetle as of 3/16/05









Please stay tuned for my stuff!
Jeff








_Modified by [email protected] at 10:06 AM 4-18-2005_


And here it is as of 4/17/05








And there is a lot more to come!
Jeff


----------



## Ernie Rogers (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

Link: A remote stop on the Alaska Highway in my 2003 TDI diesel, fitted with a drag-reducer wing. Did the 3000 mile trip on 52 gallons (US). Photo: Driving across northern Canada at sunrise.
Ernie Rogers
http://www.max-mpg.com/


----------



## VRIL I (Apr 12, 2005)

[email protected] ...... I like what ya did.....think i"ve seen some of your pic's on HOSTDUBS. I think I'm just gonna supercharge mine but the fact of having a VR6 in a beetle would make me feel on top of the world brah! : )


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*my 1.8t......*




























_Modified by jonboy72 at 4:39 AM 4-24-2005_


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My Beetle as of 3/13/05








_Modified by [email protected] at 10:06 AM 4-18-2005_

WOW!!!
What are you doing to your NB?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

Hey, why not! Here's mine


----------



## VRIL I (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (digifant_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifant_gli* »_
WOW!!!
What are you doing to your NB?

Looks like he's painting it.


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

here are a few of mine.....
























-B


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (DarthVader)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthVader* »_
Looks like he's painting it.

HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH if it were only that simple







just wait till he posts up details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Oleandertur13oS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oleandertur13oS* »_here are a few of mine.....
-B

Looks sweet. Those are 19's right?


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (DarthVader)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthVader* »_Looks like he's painting it.

Nothing like intelligent Vortex posts...


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (digifant_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifant_gli* »_
Nothing like intelligent Vortex posts...

















Look below when that pic was posted, it houses an R32 engine now.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (Oleandertur13oS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oleandertur13oS* »_here are a few of mine.....








http://www.drunkdubs.com/albums/album59/DSCN1651.sized.jpg[img]
[img]http://www.drunkdubs.com/albums/album59/DSCN1655.sized.jpg[img]
-B[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Is the hatch shaved as well?
Do you want to swap to Donut headrests? [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Oleandertur13oS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oleandertur13oS* »_here are a few of mine.....










R these 19 or 18 RS 6 wheels. I had never seen them on the Bugs, Me like...


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (YllwTRB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthVader* »_
Is the hatch shaved as well?
Do you want to swap to Donut headrests?









No the hatch is not shaved.....YET







I like my headrests










_Quote, originally posted by *YllwTRB* »_
R these 19 or 18 RS 6 wheels. I had never seen them on the Bugs, Me like...

They are actually 19" Audi A8's 
Thanks 
-B


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Oleandertur13oS)*

I will have to look into these for winter wheels. hmmmmm


----------



## VWBeetles2 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (03GLS MiamiStyle)*

Hey, where did you get eyelids like those for your car? i have been looking all over the internet for eyelids like those, but i keep coming up with the droopy-eyed ones. did yours come painted or did you have to paint them yourself? If anyone knows where i can find eyelids like these, please let me know. thanks


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (Oleandertur13oS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oleandertur13oS* »_
No the hatch is not shaved.....YET







I like my headrests








Thanks 
-B


Yeah, I like them too. Goddamn donuts.








I do my hatch today, so we'll be reversed for a while. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (DarthVader)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YllwTRB* »_I will have to look into these for winter wheels. hmmmmm

Yea I just got these to replace my stockies (Needed bigger for brakes







).. I guess I could call them winter wheels, But we don't really get snow in FL










_Quote, originally posted by *DarthVader* »_
Yeah, I like them too. Goddamn donuts.








I do my hatch today, so we'll be reversed for a while. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


How about you just paint that shaved hatch Platinum and ill trade you headrests then we can call it a deal.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-B


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (Oleandertur13oS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oleandertur13oS* »_
How about you just paint that shaved hatch Platinum and ill trade you headrests then we can call it a deal.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-B

Or not.


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (DarthVader)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthVader* »_
Or not.

















OOO so smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that just makes me want to take it to my body shop today...
-B


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (Oleandertur13oS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oleandertur13oS* »_
OOO so smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that just makes me want to take it to my body shop today...
-B

It makes me want to hurry up and finish it. I start it today, should be done in an hour or two.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

After I put my coilovers in:








for more pics and videos you can visit my website at http://www.blackturbobeetle.net
BTW, I saw that R32 Beetle at FixxFest...WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by 18TurboS at 3:06 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (18TurboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18TurboS* »_








After I put my coilovers in:








for more pics and videos you can visit my website at http://www.blackturbobeetle.net
BTW, I saw that R32 Beetle at FixxFest...WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by 18TurboS at 3:06 PM 4-25-2005_

RONY!! whats going on 
long time no see, Im back down in Ft. Lauderdale finally so we are going to have to meet up.. Cars looking good as always FMIC looks great, give us a 2-way if you still got the number.. The tranny is out right now







but as soon as I get the new one in ill be down for drivin down and meetin somewhere... 
Packed the hell out of the car to get everything back down here too...

















Take care,
-C


_Modified by Oleandertur13oS at 10:07 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Oleandertur13oS,
Amazing beetle.. what did you have to do to get the a8 wheels on the car?


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (subgraphic)*

According to the site where he got them from they com drilled in both 5X100 and 5X112 so they would be plug and play. Their ofset is 37 so it should fit on top of your brakes but if not you can get spacers. 
I use spacers on my Volks so it fits over the calipers. The offset of mine is 35. Volks SE37A.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

The roof and the hood look great Chris :thmbup:


----------



## speedball (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (18TurboS)*

Evo 5's....still one of the best wheels for the Beetle! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Hey, why not! Here's mine

















Now that's tight. Are those Caractere pieces?
Here's my wife's '01 Sport, still going strong.
(Don't tell her I race it.







)


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

here's mine.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (mx450)*

Wow Nice! I love the Caratere + Porsche Twist setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . What do you have in the motor?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Lorem)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adl16v (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Lorem)*

im curious in what kind of rear wing that is anyone know

_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Hey, why not! Here's mine


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (adl16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adl16v* »_im curious in what kind of rear wing that is anyone know


Caractere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mikes72sb)*

Sorry for the late reply... it's is a Caractere spoiler. I had the shop shaved the Careactere logo on the bottom. Workout nicely. I think they still have them onsale at http://www.landspeedusa.com
Here's my post on the spoiler: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1737187


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (adl16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adl16v* »_im curious in what kind of rear wing that is anyone know


1BADNB has one for sale in the classifieds....if he has not sold it by now.


----------



## adl16v (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (YllwTRB)*

thanks for the quick reply's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*











_Modified by fbomb at 12:31 PM 6-5-2005_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (fbomb)*

::Mine::








::Not Mine::









(Yea I changed my name again LoL)


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
::Not Mine::









(Yea I changed my name again LoL)









Mother.. of... god. I'll take 3 of those.


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

^^^^ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAR?^^^^


----------



## TOE (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (VW PAUL)*









What size are those EVO 5's???
Thanks,
TOE


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (TOE)*

19 inch Evo's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (VW PAUL)*

Here are some more pics of that Beetle vert......



























































_Modified by VW PAUL at 7:19 AM 5-2-2005_


----------



## dexterthedog (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's a few shots of a car Ibuilt a few years ago. As far as I know, It's in Phoenix now... 
Currently doing this kit on a navy blue convertible with beige interior...


----------



## dexterthedog (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's a photoshop of what it'll look like....


----------



## lutterfer (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (VW PAUL)*

Its got to be a pain in the ass to work under this hood


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (lutterfer)*

Heres a pic of mine i hope this works i dont 100% know how to post pics on here.







http://images9.fotki.com/v167/...i.jpg


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (loseph)*

heres a couple more.







http://images9.fotki.com/v172/...i.jpg







http://images9.fotki.com/v174/...i.jpg


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (loseph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loseph* »_heres a couple more.







http://images9.fotki.com/v172/...i.jpg







http://images9.fotki.com/v174/...i.jpg

Here ya go
































-C


_Modified by Oleandertur13oS at 4:41 AM 5-3-2005_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Oleandertur13oS)*

here is mine.............















new motor on its way............


----------



## Air00Max (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dexterthedog)*

The NB looks awesome with the Audi grill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cfromberg (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

mostly stock, the upsolute chip is awesome


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (abydielswolfsburg)*

























There she is when she was in working condition. Now she's dead and parked in my garage. Might need a new motor.


----------



## lutterfer (Sep 12, 2004)

*Updated pics*

Here are some of the new mods i made.
Front spliters, TT shifter, carbon fiber interior, 3 gauge pod, double exhaust, Samco intake and hose kit, shaved trunk.
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Brown E)*

sweet bugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (adl16v)*









My new look


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Wow Nice! I love the Caratere + Porsche Twist setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . What do you have in the motor?

Sorry, I am late to reply, it is still 1.8T 6MT with lots of samco hoses and Neuspeed p-flo.. and chipped with REVO. 
Gonna install ATP's GT28RS as soon as I get it.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (mx450)*

Here's mine:








2000 2.0 5 Speed with a TT / Turbo S interior.
SMG


----------



## 03GLS MiamiStyle (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Some new Tampa SH_ _! Take a look


----------



## beetlegirl1 (May 10, 2005)

Hello, I'm new here ,I'm from Belgium.
THis is my silverstar from '99 








































beetlegirl1









_Modified by beetlegirl1 at 8:03 AM 5-10-2005_


_Modified by beetlegirl1 at 8:04 AM 5-10-2005_


----------



## BeetleKallie (May 9, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

I am new here too. I wanted to start a new thread but I'm at work and I can't view all the images so I don't know where to click to start a new thread. Anyway, I just wanted to post a pic of my new beetle! I hope I can at least find the button to click to attach an image! LOL








Well, after searching, I can't figure out how to post an image. I feel pretty silly because I consider myself to be technically savvy but where I work, everything is blocked like crazy because we're not supposed to be allowed to have fun LOL so I can't see half the images here and when I clicked the red X that said insert image, it kept going back to the same page. So I'm confused. I guess I'll post from home!


----------



## BeetleKallie (May 9, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (BeetleKallie)*

How do I post a pic on this thing? Sorry if I sound silly but I don't know what to put in between the img things. I tried something but it didn't work. Help!










_Modified by BeetleKallie at 8:24 PM 5-11-2005_


----------



## BeetleKallie (May 9, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (BeetleKallie)*

Oh, I see. You have to post them from a website or something. Okay, well, here's a link, I hope it's right!
http://beetlekallie.htmlplanet.com/photo.html


----------



## eccentricafteglow (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! ([email protected])*

[email protected] - I want it! Can I have it? lol I think I need to marry a vw modder geek/mechanic.. or marry a rich man.


----------



## blaquea8 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (eccentricafteglow)*

Here is mine (if anyone is still reading this post):
http://www.pbase.com/blaquea8/turbo_beetle


_Modified by blaquea8 at 2:12 PM 5-18-2005_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (blaquea8)*

I think I am finally getting my car back tomorrow so I will try and get some pics together soon. Its been over a month, the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (bugasm99)*

This should be interesting...
As for myself,I wouldn't expect anything til next month, at the earliest (The ball is a'rollin, however.







)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (mx450)*


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Sick! I love rolling shot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Lorem)*

in that case, here is an old school shot of my car...


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Oh sweet! Keep em coming. I'll be doing some rolling shots soon with my buddy Hollywood. Wish I got a custom tripod connected to the front tow hook.


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: (Lorem)*

A few from the last AutoX event last Sunday
























It was held at a local Oval/Go Kart track. Was fun, but raining and very slick (got sideways with ESP on







)


----------



## lutterfer (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (N8Zvw)*

I dont quite understand why wrecking a nice car with vinyl unless it is a racing car, instead i would buy some nice wheels to increase performance or other thing but then again its just my opinion.... No ofense.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (lutterfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lutterfer* »_I dont quite understand why wrecking a nice car with vinyl unless it is a racing car, instead i would buy some nice wheels to increase performance or other thing but then again its just my opinion.... No ofense.



Check out the trophies! Lutterfer, you must keep in mind that 90% of the modder out there consider their "soup-up ride" consist of decals and altezzas!










_Modified by Lorem at 5:47 PM 5-22-2005_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Lorem)*

But I thought stickers make your car go faster? I just put my 15th NOS sticker on the side of my car. What gives?


----------



## lutterfer (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

hahahaha!!!! i didnt want to be the one to start the joke but.... 
How many HP did u get with those stickers??? With all those trophies u should have like what?? 300WHP???








I think i will order a set of decals, they're cheaper than an APR upgrade dont u think??


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (N8Zvw)*

EMO


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (N8Zvw)*

Just ignore the ignorance...


----------



## lutterfer (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

The following reply was posted by N8Zvw:
Hey thanks for all you great comments guys, I didn't know thats where 
the extra HP came from. Now I remember why I don't bother with this 
site. I didn't realize that making my car look different from all the 
others out there was such a bad thing.


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_But I thought stickers make your car go faster? I just put my 15th NOS sticker on the side of my car. What gives?

















Ok so he couldnt take a joke, i do apologize and just to show that i believe in stickers here's a pic of my car








There's 5 stickers in the intake and battery cover....


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

Spirit and my friend/Autobahn VW coworker Emery's 2004 GLI.
















"Club Autobahn" - Spirit, Emery's GLI, and fellow friend/Autobahn coworker Zoran's Audi A6.
















Spirit at the Fort Worth Post Office.
















Spirit with the Fort Worth rail station building. Wonderful example of Art Deco architecture - still used today.








Spirit posing with some very Fort Worth-y landmarks - one of our old churches, and the nearing completion Tower, a very beautiful luxury apartment complex.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (lutterfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lutterfer* »_There's 5 stickers in the intake and battery cover....

I actually polished the bell horn inside my airbox.. its my only bling, and no one but me and my mechanic get to see it


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (BlueSleeper)*


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*

Here is a pic of my room mates 2003 CC 
Before I stole her rims for my 337








After


----------



## VRIL I (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (grnjetta6)*

Dyno Day


----------



## AWSALK3 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (VRIL I)*

here's my Turbo S from DOTL


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (AWSALK3)*

I saw pics of your car in the vortex gallery from that show. I like the look with those wheels.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (bugasm99)*

Pics from yesterdays DUB N GRUB in Queens NY

























go low or go home.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_








go low or go home.

Sometimes I think I should have invested in more stretch. But I don't drive THAT carefully.
God I need to get those Koni's installed..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (13minutes)*

if you aren't gonna be THAT careful and low, start investing in spare exles.
I keep a left axle in my backseat , just in case


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (FastAndFurious)*

Well I already keep a spare MAF..


----------



## kenda98 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (Mk4VDub_04)*


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: lets see your beetle!! (AWSALK3)*









Nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Lorem at 8:18 PM 5-30-2005_


----------



## djrado (Jun 27, 2002)

*wifey`s (all stock) she doesn`t want me to mess with it
















*mine


----------

